# Choroid Plexus Cyst



## rainbowzebra2

As the title suggests anyone get the lovely news that their baby has this? 

I got the fright of my life at my 20 week scan when the doctor told me "your baby has a water filled cyst on its brain but dont worry, we dont think its important enough to do any more tests" :cry:

I have done my best to basically totally forget that I was ever told - aparently this can be a marker for edwards syndrome(along with other signs picked up on ultra-sound) or it can just disappear on its own, but since no-one has said anything more to me since the scan at 20 weeks I guess they are not that bothered. 

The words baby, brain and cyst do not sit well together with me though. It was very tough to hear.

Hoping all is well with bubs and that the doctor was just being cautious.


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

Hi... just for background, I've had four scans due to potential concerns with the baby's abdonimal wall which was picked up at 11 week scan (all is fine now)... 

On my notes from my 18 week scan, it said isolated CPC (one of those cysts) of no significance. 

I googled... DO NOT GOOGLE... I scared myself half to death!!! Although what I did pick up is they don't mean that much unless baby has other symptoms... 

Anyway, I went back for 20 week scan and said... what's this in my notes? He said, oh it's nothing, doesn't mean anything as there were no other concerns linked to this CPC (he is a consultant). He said quite a few babies have them, and they often disappear by the 3rd Tri. I said, ok pls can you check how it's doing? and basically, when he did, it had gone. 

Believe me, if there was gonna be a problem with baby, they certainly would have intervened more, referred you to a consultant, etc. if they were worried. However, given your 37 weeks and know nothing more than what you were told at 20 week scan, it is deffo a good sign!!! they cannot and would not just leave it, believe me! 

you could use the search engine on this website to look for more posts about this, i found some (all with good outcomes). 

sorry for the long winded reply, it's just i've been there, know how frightening it is and wanted to offer some reassurance... i think the worst cyst linked with brain sends us into panic mode, but i imagine baby will be just fine, and clearly your sonographer thinks so too! xx


----------



## jodi_19

My baby girl had bilateral choroid plexus cysts at my 20 week scan. The obgyn said not to worry about it that it is very common, I think it shows up in 1 in 100 scans?? He said it's so common they are actually starting to think that it is a normal part of fetal development. I didn't worry about it, like he said, and one month ago I gave birth to a beautiful and perfectly healthy baby girl. Best of luck :)


----------



## hancake100

rainbowzebra2 said:


> As the title suggests anyone get the lovely news that their baby has this?
> 
> I got the fright of my life at my 20 week scan when the doctor told me "your baby has a water filled cyst on its brain but dont worry, we dont think its important enough to do any more tests" :cry:
> 
> I have done my best to basically totally forget that I was ever told - aparently this can be a marker for edwards syndrome(along with other signs picked up on ultra-sound) or it can just disappear on its own, but since no-one has said anything more to me since the scan at 20 weeks I guess they are not that bothered.
> 
> The words baby, brain and cyst do not sit well together with me though. It was very tough to hear.
> 
> Hoping all is well with bubs and that the doctor was just being cautious.

Hello hun, 
I had the very same news at my 20week scan, I had a week of worry as they booked me in with someone to do a more detailed scan (also dude to the fact that baby was being naughty and they couldnt get a good look at her heart) 
So when I went back the lady explained everything to me and said that this is so common now that they have had to produce a leaflet about it and it shows up in 1in100 babies. She also said that in most hospital they chose to not even tell you about it as it puts you through worry over nothing. 

It can be linked with Edwards Syndrome but only if they picked up anything else that caused them concern at the scan. I was told that the cysts disapear but the time you are about 28 weeks and defo before birth. 

I know what you mean about baby, brain and cyst together. I was in a mess for days after. I didnt want to google anything about it but most of my family did and from what they said they had read about it, it made me feel more possitive. 
I Put a thred on here at the time when I found out and a had a few replys of people who knew people who had been told the same and all was fine. 

I know its hard but try not to worry!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 
If you do have any questions or want to talk about it etc then feel from to ask me and I will try and help as much as I can!!! 
Take care!! Lots of :hug: xxxxxx


----------



## rainbowzebra2

Thank you for all the replies :) I think the best advice was DO NOT GOOGLE. I would have saved myself days of worry if I had'nt. Best wishes to all of you. xx


----------



## nikkip19

my friends baby had one... it was nothing... shes 4 now and healthy! :)


----------



## razorcakes

My baby had bilateral cysts show up on 20 week odd 4d ultrasound, although I wasn't told there and then. When scanning through the ultrasound notes in the car on the way back home, I noticed it on the notes at the back and also said 'follow up' as soon as I got back I searched it up, and that terrified me more than anything. When we phoned my ob she didn't even know what they were, then she spoke to the ultrasound technician and warned do not look stuff up on the internet, you will worry yourself, usually this is nothing.. wel, a little too late.
I read some things which reassured me, about percentages and possibly no link to trisomies attall and a usual part of development, maybe picked up more often now as ultrasounds are more accurate and can determine much more than they used to. This is bad in a way, I think the only way we caught onto it was because ultrasounds were so often. The best assurance was my second level ultrasound, which I got 3 weeks later, one cyst has disappeared and the other much smaller, she carefully studied everything else on screen. Told us sometimes this is a problem but usually not and in this case everything was ok, no worries. The problems associated with the cysts are pretty major and would have other so called markers besides these. And with such detailed ultrasound these would be seen too, remember the link to other problems is new and has been argued. Choroid plexus cysts alone are normal and nothing to worry about, although it's hard not to I know :flower:. I still get into stress sometimes, though there seemingly is no reason to, we have been told she is fine a million times and my fiance, he isn't at all. The internet has been a help but also the worst thing for me during pregnancy for all different variety of things! there are so many sites out there.. and I promised my fiance I would stop searching for anything full stop as I'm naturally anxious.


----------



## julchen_79

I was told the same. Baby has solitary choroid plexus cyst. I am so scared now. They do mention open hand views were obtained...what does that mean? It says it is unlikely to be anything...Still I am just freaked out right now!:cry:


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

Babies with Edwards Sydrome apparently cannot open their hands and I think this would be an indicator that your baby doesn't have that. I am sure they would be doing allsorts of tests if they were worried about your baby xx


----------



## julchen_79

Just as an update, I found this this article about the relevance of the finding of single so called "soft markers" - very reassuring  

https://www.ranzcog.edu.au/publicat...s-midtrimester-ultrasound-Michael-Bethune.pdf


----------



## nikkip75

my little girl was found to have 2 choroid plexus cysts on her brain on our 20 weeks scan, she also had a echogenic foci on her heart, both markers for downs, edwards and turners syndrome.

we had a detailed scan a few days later and as she didnt show any other signs of turners or edwards we were just given a higher risk of downs syndrome.

we worried for 21 weeks until she born, shes 14 weeks now and perfectly healthy! she had to have a brain scan before we left the hospital and both cyst had gone and her heart sounds perfect.

oh an i know people say dont google but we were sent home from the hospital with no info AT ALL!! if i wasnt for google we would have worried ourselves sick for 4 days!!


----------



## julchen_79

Congrats on your healthy baby girl!!!

We were not given any information at all either. So I had no choice but to google. :rofl: I think it is what you make out of it. I always rather know the facts than continue to wonder in my mind because some doctor scared the hell out of us - for apparently no or much smaller reason than he made it seem like.


----------



## nikkip75

thanks :hugs:

im the same, i just needed to know all the facts weather they were good or bad! we found this discussion and found it really put our minds are rest. well as much as it can be!!

( i hope its ok to post this link as its from another mums forum, sorry if its not :blush:)
https://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/pregnancy/697500-Two-soft-markers-at-20-week-scan?reverse=1


have a read of it, i hope it helps as much as it did for us...:hugs:


----------



## rainbowzebra2

Update - my little boy is 8 weeks old and no issues - hopefully hospitals will start to give mums to be more info on this frightening 'marker' - or not tell us at all unless there is a major issue - all that worry.


----------

